# Fuerteventura Volcano Bike touren



## Thorso (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin vom 15. Januar an zwei Wochen auf Fuerteventura und möchte mich nicht nur am Strand ahlen.
Nun ist Fuerteventura ja kein Bikespot aber aufs Bike verzichten... NEEE, schon gar nicht bei dem guten Wetter da und dem scheiß Wetter hier.
Da habe mich hier mal umgeschaut und bin auf Volcano Bike gestoßen

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Touren bei Volcano Bike?

Danke
MfG
Thorso


----------



## Brokatnase (3. Januar 2014)

Moin Thorso,
Deine Frage ist genau 3 Jahre her, dennoch eine gute Möglichkeit darauf zu antworten. Ich habe nun "Volcano Bikes Fuerteventura" Erfahrungen - und das sind alles andere als gute...

Die Basis von Volcano Bikes ist in Costa Calma auf Fuerte. Da wir unseren Urlaub in Costa Calma verbrachten, dachte ich na wunderbar, das passt ja wie die Faust auf's Auge!

Die Geschichte:
1) Im Dezember startete ich über das Kontaktformular eine Anfrage, ob in unserer Urlaubszeit zwei Fullies mit Scheibenbremsen und SPD-Cleat-Pedalen zur Verfügung stehen - keine Antwort.

2) Im Urlaub angekommen sind wir dann zum winzigen Shop gegangen (befindet sich in einem Hotelkomplex), wo wir jemanden vorgefunden haben, der gerade damit beschäftigt war mit Plastikwerkzeug einen Schlauch aus einem kleinen Rad rauszupulen. Wir fragten, ob wir zwei MTBs mieten können, gerne Fullies mit Scheibenbremsen und SPD-Pedalen. "Im Moment ist nichts verfügbar" war die überaus nette Antwort. Ich sagte dann, dass es nicht auf einen Tag ankommt und wir zwei Wochen hier sind und fragte, wann denn wieder welche verfügbar wären und ob wir die dann für den Tag reservieren könnten. "Das kann ich jetzt nicht sagen. Hier war so viel los, ich hab die Liste jetzt nicht dabei und muss die erst überarbeiten". Dann fragte ich ob wir nicht irgendeinen Tag in einer Woche oder so abmachen könnten, an dem was frei sein müsste und wir reservieren den dann. "Das geht nicht, dann ist vielleicht schlechtes Wetter und ihr kommt nicht oder irgendwas anderes ist dazwischen gekommen...".
Das reichte mir dann und ich schüttelte den Kopf und meine Frau und ich verließen die eigenartige Szenerie.

3) Wir fanden dann durch Zufall gegenüber vom Spar-Supermarkt einen kleinen Laden, der MTBs zum Verleih hatte. Die Deutsche Lady war zwar auch etwas unbeholfen und nicht gerade terminorientiert und meine Frage, ob wir eigene Pedale benutzen können, konnte sie ebenfalls nicht beantworten. Der Flyer, den sie mir dann zeigte, war von Volcano Bikes. Kein gutes Vorzeichen. Ich sagte dann, dass ich gerne zwei der abgebildeten Bikes gemietet hätte. Sie musste dann erst den Typen aus 2) wieder anrufen und fragen. Und siehe da, wir konnten sie mit 2 Tagen Vorlauf mieten. Und die Bikes standen tatsächlich 2 Tage später zur verabredeten Uhrzeit dort und es war auch ein bisschen Werkzeug da, damit ich die Pedalen wechseln konnte. Warum der Laden nicht an allen Bikes Kombipedale (Eine Seite Bärentatze, andere Seite SPD Cleatsystem) montiert hat, ist mir bis heute nicht klar. Damit könnte man ohne rumzubasteln beide Fraktionen von Bikern bedienen.
Die Bikes waren in einem einigermaßen guten Zustand, allerdings waren Kette und Ritzel schon ziemlich verrostet, die Schaltungen funktionierten aber recht passabel.

4) Heute wollten wir noch einmal einen Abschlusstörn abspulen. Also hab ich vor 3 Tagen gefragt, ob wir die Bikes nochmal mieten können. Das gleiche Programm. Die Lady musste wieder den Typen aus 2) anrufen und nachfragen. Sie bestätigte Freitag, den 3.1.14, 11.00 Uhr als Termin. Also standen wir da heute pünktlich auf der Matte, nachdem ich mit Basecamp eine schöne Tour geplant und in mein Garmin geladen hatte. Aber keine Bikes da und nur eine freundliche junge Spanierin stand am Tresen, die nur bruchstückhaft Englisch konnte. Sie wusste von unserem Termin nichts und fand dann einen herausgerissen Zettel, wo unser Name und unsere Telefonnummer stand. Sie wollte uns dann zwei recht billige No-Name Bikes geben und ich fragte, wo denn die bestellten seien? Davon wusste sie nichts. Also nahm sie das Telefon und rief erneut den Typen aus 2) an, der mich dann ans Telefon holte - ein Deutscher oder Österreicher würde ich mal sagen. "Ach entschuldigung, ich dachte ihr wolltet die Bikes am Freitag mieten". Ich sagte dann "Heute ist Freitag". "...äh ich dachte ihr wollt die am Samstag mieten". "Nein, morgen fliegen wir nach Hause, das hatten wir hier auch dem Mädel gesagt". "Tut mir Leid, ich bin jetzt nicht da und kann Euch die Bikes frühestens in einer Stunde vorbeibringen...".

Ich glaube mehr muss ich jetzt nicht schreiben oder? Die No-Name Bikes haben wir natürlich nicht gemietet und sind gefrustet zum Haus zurückgefahren. Ich vermute der Typ aus 2) oben hat es entweder nicht nötig oder in der Nähe keine Konkurrenz, wahrscheinlich letzteres - die würde ich ihm zu gerne persönlich selbst machen und einen eigenen Bikeverleih aufmachen! Vielleicht was für meine Pensionierung.

Was zu tun ist, wenn der Junge eine bessere Reputation haben will:
1) Ein internetbasiertes Buchungstool verwenden, damit sofort alle Interessierten und auch die Filialen, wo man die Dinger mieten kann, über den Buchungsstatus Bescheid wissen. Solche Tools gibt's heute als Freeware für lau!
2) Auf alle Kundenanfragen reagieren, speziell die per Mail reinkommen
3) Alle Bikes mit Kombipedalen ausrüsten und sie besser warten
4) Termine einhalten und bei Problemen die Kunden anrufen
5) Bei der Nachfrage auf Fuerte einfach mehr Bikes kaufen, um die Buchungsanfragen bedienen zu können

Fazit: Volcano Bikes auf Fuerteventura geht nach unseren Erfahrungen gar nicht! Sucht Euch lieber eine andere Bikestation aus!

Gruß,
G. Frustet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieterAschmitz (14. Februar 2014)

Hi - ich hatte vor 4 jahren ganz gute erfahrungen , habe mir damals ein rr geliehen weil wir fuerte zu öde zum biken ist 
1 mailkontakt sofort
2: bike wie verabredet am treffpunkt (5 minuren vom appertemento auf parkplatz )
3: preis für 3 Tage ok
4:Bike war wie besprochen ok
5: abholung ging auch ohne streß
6: würde ich wieder machen

LG
Dieter


----------



## bici-loco (18. Februar 2014)

Saludos ;-)


----------



## bici-loco (18. Februar 2014)

Hola G. Frustet!

In deinem Fall kam leider keine Antwort, da auch auf dieser Insel das "Datennirvana" zeitweise sein unwesen treibt.
Wärst du "wirklich" an einer Vorabreservierung interessiert gewesen, hättest du uns ein zweitesmal kontaktet.

Übrigens das Plastikwerkzeug nennt sich Reifenheber und wir helfen auch Familien, wenn die Reifen vom Kinderwagen platt sind.
Wir kümmern uns auch um anderen ohne, dass diese ein Bike bei uns leihen wollen.

Nachdem wir den unerwarteten Kundenansturm aufgearbeitet hatten, konnte ich auch wieder Zusagen machen und ihr habt Hardtails bekommen, keine Fullys.
Aus welchem Land, auch immer man kommt, jedem unterlaufen mal kleine Fehler und ich hätte euch die Räder auch geliefert, mit Verspätung.

No-Name Bikes haben wir keine, sondern Bikes von KTM  in verschiedene Ausführungen.
Wir wissen, was unsere Kunden hier brauchen und vor allem bezahlen wollen, dazu zählen nicht Wendepedale und Tools.

Schön, dass du weisst wie man einen "Laden" besser führen kann.
Kannst gerne zu uns als Praktikant kommen, wir suchen gerade einen.

Es gibt nur Mitbewerber, nie Konkurrenten, wenn du etwas Geschäftssinn hast.

Viele überleben nicht das 3. Jahr, wenn sie überhaupt soweit kommen und volcano bike gibt es seit 1994.

Saludos
Diego
ps.:  Ein Bild zu meiner Person findest du auf der www.volcano-bike.com .


----------

